

Jonathan Mann Performs a Musical Duet with Siri - jsherry
http://youtu.be/hckrig2BwNY

======
GiraffeNecktie
Siri's a cute toy that I'm sure would provide a few hours of amusement but it
needs to get to another level before I could make it a part of my life. If
it's just a robot voice spitting out the same robot inflection over and over,
I'd much rather just look at the damn screen. I don't know if the software
will ever be that good, but I'd want an audio assistant to be constantly
variable and natural in inflection otherwise it gets old really fast. Where
are you HAL?

